# Abu Bearings



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

I just bought a used Abu 7000 Reel that was made in Swedan. When I tore it down I noticed that it only has bushings for the spindle to ride on instead of bearings. I was wondering if there is somewhere I can get bearings to replace the bushings? Also the brakes in this reel are not the square ones like I have seen in most Abu's, they are small round ones like my Diawa Sealine reels use. I couldn't get much distance out of the reel with the stock brakes so I decided to try a set of white ones from my sealine. They fit the posts exactly and when I cast the reel it more than doubled the distance from previous casts and was just fluffing a little at the end. Just thought I would let you guys know that the diawa brakes work better than the abu brakes in the older abus.
Ben


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

For the bearings you can get them from boca bearings online store and they are great.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Any idea as to a part number? The serial on the bottom of the reel is 780501. I called mikes reel repair and they said they don't make one that will fit that old of a reel. Idk I would like to find some because after switching to the diawa brakes the reel really started to impress me and I can only think that bearings will make it even better.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heres a link to the bearings that they have specifically for the 7000 sized abus:


http://www.bocabearings.com/search....&ModelName=AMBASSADEUR 7000C (SPOOL)&Feature=

any of these will work with a 7000 sized abu and these are the spool bearings.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

The general size for 7000 real, side plate bearings is 3x10x4. Boca and VXB are where I get my bearings. The prices vary though depending on whether you want stainless steel, ceramic ball or even full ceramics. Abec 5 or 7 are always a very good choice! I buy them ten at a time and match them. This meaning I put bearings with the same spin time in the reel I'm servicing. Because even though they look the same in the tube, not all bearings have the same spin time.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the good info


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

jimmy z said:


> The general size for 7000 real, side plate bearings is 3x10x4. Boca and VXB are where I get my bearings. The prices vary though depending on whether you want stainless steel, ceramic ball or even full ceramics. Abec 5 or 7 are always a very good choice! I buy them ten at a time and match them. This meaning I put bearings with the same spin time in the reel I'm servicing. Because even though they look the same in the tube, not all bearings have the same spin time.


How do you check the spin time?


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I put them on the tip of a pencil and give 'em a spin. Time them to see which bearings come close in spin time to each other. Than pair 'em up. You can do this as you get them, or let 'em soak in a lube solvent overnight and then let them air dry and than oil 'em. I use a super thin valve oil with a viscosity of 3.0 or even less.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jimmy z said:


> I put them on the tip of a pencil and give 'em a spin. Time them to see which bearings come close in spin time to each other. Than pair 'em up. You can do this as you get them, or let 'em soak in a lube solvent overnight and then let them air dry and than oil 'em. I use a super thin valve oil with a viscosity of 3.0 or even less.


This has been discussed before. (even one of the guys from Boca chimed in on it) You cannot reliably test bearings by spinning them with no load. You need to put them in a spool (or something with some mass) to match them. 

This is how I do it: Take a spool, and use a "control" bearing. It can be any bearing at all, just so long as it is ALWAYS the same bearing, in the same location. Then, swap out the "test" bearing - the one on the other side that is not the "control". Now that you have some mass to pre-load the bearings, you will get a better indication of the spin time.

What lasts for a second or two on the pencil may last for a minute on the spool. And, with no load on the bearing, you can't extrapolate the spin time. Meaning, you can't assume that 1 or 2 seconds unloaded translates into 1 or 2 minutes loaded. (you will be surprised at the time differences with actual loads on your "matched" bearings, if free-spinning is your test method) Additionally, it is VERY hard to be consistent by spinning your bearings freehand.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

There is still a lot of variables in doing that. Amount of tension on the centering screw, must have same line capacity/same line each time, and how much "spin" you apply. It makes me dizzy just thinking about it.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I hear what your saying, but my way works for me! Spin time on the tip of a pencil will definitely give one an idea about how the bearing will work in a reel.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> There is still a lot of variables in doing that. Amount of tension on the centering screw, must have same line capacity/same line each time, and how much "spin" you apply. It makes me dizzy just thinking about it.


No centering screw. It can be mounted vertically under gravity tension. I don't use any line. Just the spool. There is a million times difference between some load, and no load. 

The only real variable is the spin. Sure, you could get screwy, and make some sort of constant torque spinning device, (quite simply, in fact) but a good tinkerer knows the feel.

That's actually an interesting topic, in itself. We have a guy at work who has an electronic toy, which is basically a top. It has a bunch of games, but one of them is a counter. (i.e., most spins, wins) One time, I used that as a "gauge" for my spin. With a constant technique, that did not seek to overpower the spin, I was able to spin incredibly consistently - within 10 turns every time. I fel that to be a good indicator of my technique.

For the sake of discussion, however, I can tell you, having double checked "matched" sets of bearings with a load applied spin, there has been a remarkable difference between the bearings. If one were to have a particular hang-up over "matched" bearings, a more scientific approach is very telling. I have more than one set of "re-matched" bearings.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Cool....I wasn't doubting you or discrediting your work; I was just merely pointing out some of the variables. Ever notice that "variables" take the fun out of things?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> Cool....I wasn't doubting you or discrediting your work; I was just merely pointing out some of the variables. Ever notice that "variables" take the fun out of things?


No, you are absolutely right, and it's good to point out what could be flaws in a particular method. That's the point of learning - to decide how far to go in your "quest". Some methods are good enough for some situations, and others demand a bit more research. Personally, I like to take whatever data I can get my hands on, and filter it out according to my own needs.

I think that variables are the thing that makes life interesting. For me, there is nothing more rewarding than solving a challenge - even if I have to invent one.


----------

